# Online Haul! <3



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## missah (Aug 4, 2011)

Great haul! I love your colour choices!
  	I'm in Melb, Aus and I'm waiting for a haul too! I bought about 5 kgs of makeup and it was sent 2 weeks ago from the US but it hasn't come yet! Is NZ post ever this dodgy?


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 4, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice!  Revlon's Gentlemen Prefer Pink l/s is one of my favourite by them!  I love those Loreal Hip Lip balms. Our store doesn't carry them so now I am on the hunt! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## missah (Aug 4, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> Awesome! Definitely post it.  Oh wow, usually all of my things from the US arrive within a week and a half to two weeks. Maybe there's just a hold up in customs? NZ Post is alright, I prefer other carriers just because sometimes I have come home to a package sitting right on the doorstep! Last week I didn't hear the door knock and woke up to find a small parcel containing mascaras sitting there that would of fit perfectly in my locked letterbox. It annoys me sometimes just because I'd hate to have something stolen.


	I know! Thats how long it usually takes for normal packages too... Thats why I'm so worried! It has so much stuff in it including the Bloggers stuff and the Semi-Precious stuff! That would suck! Which mascaras did you get=D


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 6, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## missah (Aug 7, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> I certainly hope it has arrived by now, or at least soon.  That's great, I would of loved to have ordered a few things from those collections, but I've decided to wait and spend my money on a few upcoming collections like MAC for Cindy Sherman. I repurchased MAC Plushlash and Opulash and also got CG Lashblast, Maybelline The Colossal and L'Oreal Voluminous. I'm always on the hunt for something similar to Plushlash and even Diorshow, and actually like to buy a lot of drugstore mascaras because compared to New Zealand prices (and Aussie!), you can order 2, 3 or even 4 for the price of 1 and can always just switch the wands and use up the actual liquid. ;D


  	It took 14 days to get from the PO San lorenzo to the sorting facility in San Francisco... We finally found the sorting number. It wasn't the AUS customs but the American POs
  	What are is your list for Cindy Sherman? Mine is 3 Lightscapades (Hopefully!). Did you get all of that on EvilBay? True that! Which ones are your favourite so far?


----------



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

I just got my stuff and posted some images!
  	=D


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 8, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> I'm glad it has all arrived! Will definitely check out your haul.


	It did suck! I was so stressed out! I was worried I had wasted over a grand on something that wouldnt even get to me
  	I was debating Porcelain Pink as well but I have some similar products and Lightscapade is so beautiful! I'm getting one for myself, a backup and one for a blog giveaway in the future!
  	Yep, its seriously evil! It can cheat us, make us cry and bankrupt but we need it! So sly! XD
  	Thats so nice of them! I will definitely check them out! I haven't found my HG mascara yet.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2011)

that ysl lipstick looks fabulous!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 11, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice haul! I have really been wanting to try a YSL lipstick for the longest time, I just love the packaging!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 12, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

I will definitely be checking out the YSL nude beige


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 19, 2011)

great haul! I own Revlon's Pink in the Afternoon, and it really is a lovely shade of pink =)


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 22, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 22, 2011)

What a lovely haul! YSL Nude Beige looks stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------

